# Ants in honey



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Would there be any harm in just filtering them out? For my family's own use, not for selling.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got a jar that ants got into. I just eat it with the extra protein lol so I see no reason why not to filter then out if you wish.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, I've decided that the person I got it from was way too squeamish. There was 1 ant in that entire 3 gallon bucket and it was stuck to the lid. It had dug a few tunnels in there before it died so I guess she thought it was an infestation.

I was skeptical when they said the honey had gone bad. Lol

I got their entire food storage cache because of that ant. 

(Ok, some weevils in a bucket of wheat helped too)


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow, good deal for you!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

How long will unopened, un-preservative added honey last?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"How long will unopened, un-preservative added honey last?"* 

Forever and ever Amen.

 Al


----------

